# Lift for carboy



## JoP (Jul 6, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I'm looking for a solution to lift and carry carboys full of wine.
I'm not so young anymore and a full carboy is getting more and more difficult to handle.
Does anyone know where can I find a small material handling lift, either manual or motorized that is not too expensive?
It should lift a carboy from ground level to a counter top .
Perhaps some one built this as a DIY project?
Thanks


----------



## 1d10t (Jul 6, 2019)

This is not a recommendation but an example for a place to start.
https://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-61405.html


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 6, 2019)

JoP said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm looking for a solution to lift and carry carboys full of wine.
> I'm not so young anymore and a full carboy is getting more and more difficult to handle.
> Does anyone know where can I find a small material handling lift, either manual or motorized that is not too expensive?
> ...



Some people have used these: https://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-61405.html
or https://www.toolots.com/amarite-sci...MI7NGgqsmg4wIV0bfACh2vywSQEAYYAiABEgJAVfD_BwE


----------



## salcoco (Jul 6, 2019)

I bought the dollies that Harbour Freight sells to move the carboys around. I finally gave up on lifting and just bought a pump. all-in-one is the one I would recommend.


----------



## DCTWinemaker (Jul 6, 2019)

Piggy backing on JoP's question, should you keep your filled carboys on top of a strong table, on the floor, on a dolly? I ferment in my basement, so worried about the cold floor in the winter.


----------



## JoP (Jul 6, 2019)

1d10t said:


> This is not a recommendation but an example for a place to start.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-61405.html


1d10t,
thank you for the quick reply
Most of these shop lifts don't go low enough to floor level, this one goes as low as 10" only
Thanks


----------



## 1d10t (Jul 6, 2019)

CTWinemaker said:


> Piggy backing on JoP's question, should you keep your filled carboys on top of a strong table, on the floor, on a dolly? I ferment in my basement, so worried about the cold floor in the winter.


 I have old towels or rugs I put under carboys to protect the glass from the concrete. They provide a little insulation but depending on what you're doing, the cold floor may be good for long term bulk aging.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 6, 2019)

JoP said:


> 1d10t,
> thank you for the quick reply
> Most of these shop lifts don't go low enough to floor level, this one goes as low as 10" only
> Thanks



There is no law against resting your carboys on something about 10" off the floor. You could criss-cross some 4x4s and plop a piece of plywood over it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 7, 2019)

If you don't want to lift full carboys and stand while bottling. 

Check out allinonewinepump.com


----------



## Rocky (Jul 7, 2019)

How about an engine hoist and carboy slings?

https://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-capacity-foldable-shop-crane-61858.html?_br_psugg_q=engine+hoist

https://www.amazon.com/Carboy-Carri...=B073CQDD1X&psc=1&refRID=RNG70HKP1ZAZZ857K313


----------



## Karol Bonine (Jul 7, 2019)

We recently made a purchase of a U-Winemaker that eliminates the need for lifting carboys, racking, and filtering. We are on our first kit, so it's too early for us to comment. Here is the link if you are interested: https://www.uwinemaker.com/


----------



## monty (Jul 7, 2019)

Some good suggestions on here but there is a clear cut winner imo. The all-in-one wine pump costs just a bit more than the lift options suggested, and it does sooo much more than just save you from having to lift full carboys. It degasses as you go and makes bottling day a breeze.

Also for folks discussing how to keep carboys off of basement floor, I keep all of my full carboys in milk crates. Keeps the glass from bumping the floor and carboys from bumping each other. If your looking to keep the cold floor away from the carboy you could put some foam board, cardboard, carpet scrap or something else to insulate the bottom.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 7, 2019)

I agree the AIO is the way to go and it's only a few dollars more than the other equipment mentioned. As far as the concrete floor put them on furniture dollies with a piece of plywood in the middle, with or without the milk crates.


----------



## JoP (Jul 7, 2019)

Karol Bonine said:


> We recently made a purchase of a U-Winemaker that eliminates the need for lifting carboys, racking, and filtering. We are on our first kit, so it's too early for us to comment. Here is the link if you are interested: https://www.uwinemaker.com/


Hi Karol,
Thank you for the suggestion, I make wine from grapes from my vineyard and I need to stack carboys on shelving units in my cellarr cabinets.
I'm surprised that there is no such a lift out there specifically made for this purpose.
I may have to build one myself.


----------



## 1d10t (Jul 7, 2019)

I've never found anything that's affordable but a beam hoist with a center member is what I'd like to do. It never occurred to me to look into medical devices but that probably adds to the cost. It seems there should be a reasonable priced version of this but I've never been able to find it.
https://www.lkgoodwin.com/more_info...nding_overhead_bridge_crane.shtml#1cellsystem


----------



## JoP (Jul 8, 2019)

1d10t said:


> I've never found anything that's affordable but a beam hoist with a center member is what I'd like to do. It never occurred to me to look into medical devices but that probably adds to the cost. It seems there should be a reasonable priced version of this but I've never been able to find it.
> https://www.lkgoodwin.com/more_info...nding_overhead_bridge_crane.shtml#1cellsystem


A medical device would be expensive, I agree.
I heard that there some Lab lifts that are more light weight, but I could never find one.
As I said earlier in another reply, it is hard to believe that there is nothing out there for this purpose, except for some DIY projects.


----------



## Tom Martin (Jul 8, 2019)

I started doing vacuum transfers so you never need to lift them. Check out the All in One Wine Pump , Steve is awesome to work with and makes great products. I happened to have a very HD commercial pump and Steve set me up with everything I needed, I would /will buy his pump if mine fails.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 8, 2019)

I bet there ate at least two reasons someone doesn't sell something like this. First being cost, dead lifting 50 or 60 lbs a few feet won't come cheap. And second, once people get to a certain volume level of winemakers, why lift the whole thing, when you can lift small parts at a time, as in a pump. For under $300 you an get a pump that moves the volume you have.


----------



## 1d10t (Jul 8, 2019)

I use the space for other interests and not everything to be moved is a liquid that can be pumped between containers. If I can get the track I don't need a powered lift. Pulleys would be fine. I'm thinking of a woodworking project. Half size crates because I'm already getting to the point I don't like lifting full sized. I can do it now but for how much longer? The wine I store in a full crate today may be inaccessible in a year or two.


----------



## JoP (Jul 8, 2019)

Tom Martin said:


> I started doing vacuum transfers so you never need to lift them. Check out the All in One Wine Pump , Steve is awesome to work with and makes great products. I happened to have a very HD commercial pump and Steve set me up with everything I needed, I would /will buy his pump if mine fails.



Tom,

I agree an All in One Wine Pump solves many problems, I too have and use a vacuum transfer system for both: transferring and bottling.

But moving carboys around safely is why I’m looking for a lift.

I have all my wine making operation set up in my garage except for bottling which I do in the kitchen.

In the garage, I have built-in temperature controlled cabinets with wire shelving for carboys and bottles.

The carboys sit on the bottom shelve and the next level which is about 40” above ground, not so easy to handle anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Scooter68 (Jul 8, 2019)

1d10t said:


> I use the space for other interests and not everything to be moved is a liquid that can be pumped between containers. If I can get the track I don't need a powered lift. Pulleys would be fine. I'm thinking of a woodworking project. Half size crates because I'm already getting to the point I don't like lifting full sized. I can do it now but for how much longer? The wine I store in a full crate today may be inaccessible in a year or two.



If the lifting is not a critical part - Look into Barn Door hardware. You'd have to have a beam (Wood or Metal) to mount it to but if it can support a barn door it should support a 5-7.5 gallon carboy.
Just check the weight capacity. OR combine the barn door hardware with a small block and tackle and a carboy net. build a small cage for a carboy. Depends on how creative you want to be. 

https://www.amazon.com/Industrial-D...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=SSFAJ9J6G92MN8RR5J7V&th=1

https://www.amazon.com/lifting-pulleys/s?k=lifting+pulleys


----------



## Sage (Jul 8, 2019)

I have and use both the AIO pump and the harbor freight lift. Both work great. My carboys sit on a 30" high bench. Empty ones store under it.

I use the lift to move them to the bottling area which is in the next room.


----------



## Kantuckid (Jul 9, 2019)

For the $300 I'll just ask my wife to help me lift the primary. If I made more wine than I do (nother topic-how to not be a wino and drink that much wine?)

I may start placing the primary on a milk crate arrangement to transfer via my sucking pump w/o the deadlift of 50#'s.


----------



## winemanden (Jul 9, 2019)

Check out Jack Keller's site/blog. I seem to remember he needed a lift for carboys due to his back trouble.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jul 9, 2019)

Sage said:


> I have and use both the AIO pump and the harbor freight lift. Both work great. My carboys sit on a 30" high bench. Empty ones store under it.
> 
> I use the lift to move them to the bottling area which is in the next room.
> 
> View attachment 55438



And I see you still have your kid's science project.


----------



## Fzee2 (Jul 9, 2019)

Harbor freight has a dolly for 29 bucks that will move a full carboy over to where you could vac transfer to a carboy on a pallet or table never having to lift it, when full, preventing you from straining your peanut butter! Some may not like the idea of tipping the carboy and disturbing the lees and other sediments so just move it immediately after you fill it to where you need it to be. Vac transfer from there after it settles. Strained peanut butter ain’t fun!!


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jul 10, 2019)

I have seen several discussions about moving carboys. To me the logical answer was to lift since I wanted to protect batch sanitation.

* I would dearly love to run a peristaltic pump and put product where I want it without back flow, without wild 4 minute transfers, accurate rate control, can turn off instantly with a sensor, feeds filters, has adjustability to racking canes poly tubing etc, (have gotten as far as getting one on eBay for $40 which was probably there for a motor issue)
* I love vacuum, own 3 small vacuum pumps, and have run it on gravity transfers ever since realizing starting a siphon by sucking could kill my lungs (gasoline is worse than sulphite). It works for filling bottles, transferring, and other. There is a tendency to have poor separation of lees so I try to throttle it down at the end of a transfer or when bottle filling. Practically speaking 5 inches of mercury does most of what I do, i can not run a pump wide open! yes it is nice to pull 20 inches of mercury when vacuum corking.
If you don’t have vacuum pump plan on eventually getting one. The amazon 12 volt/ 19 inches of mercury variety was about $12.
* Mechanical lifting has been extremely versatile. (the pilot plant has a Big Joe which will lift a pallet/ tank 10 feet straight up). Maintaining purity is good - gravity always works one direction, it is gentle, leaving with residual CO2 protects the product (I am not anxious and vacuum degas), lifting is flexible as also works with the lawn mower, moving tables, etc.
I have not seen a perfect cheap system, but I like Harbor freight. The perfect system would probably lift 1000 pounds and could convert to a hydraulic basket press, lift 36 inches, and have no footprint when not in use.
* If you like toys/ shop tools you NEED a lift since it works in lots of places besides the winery.


----------



## BABRU (Jul 10, 2019)

Find an old ax handle or something similar, near the center of its length screw in two metal screw hooks about three inches apart (the distance of the opening of your carboy handle, hook handle to carboy and two people can move and lift much easier by each person lifting an end of the handle. 
Vacuum transfer is really the way to go but if you don’t have a vacuum system the ax handle method helps. Also, I have not figured out how to vacuum transfer from carboy to bucket so even with vacuum pump some lifting may be necessary. The ax handle works for lifting buckets too.


----------



## sremick (Jul 10, 2019)

Am I the only person who is nervous about the strength of a glass carboy to support 50 lbs of tensile strain on that narrow neck? I don't trust those handles.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 10, 2019)

sremick said:


> Am I the only person who is nervous about the strength of a glass carboy to support 50 lbs of tensile strain on that narrow neck? I don't trust those handles.



No, you are not alone. I wouldn't ever lift a full carboy just by the neck. I always support the bottom more than the neck. It might be fine, but....


----------



## Kantuckid (Jul 11, 2019)

I've seen the Mexicans toss them around all day long delivering water to people. Not that I do that either...


----------



## BABRU (Jul 11, 2019)

I have never seen a carboy break at the neck. I have seen the bottom fall out. Failure is usually due to cracking caused by banging two together or hitting them on floor or other object; not from lifting with neck handle. Always look for hairline crack before filling; it can be quite disappointing to loose a batch of aged wine when moving carboy to the bottling station. Note that a small amount of wine loss may be due to a fine crack along the bottom that can result in complete failure when lifted; if you ever notice this, very carefully transfer wine immediately without making any attempt to move or disturb the carboy while at the same time being prepared for a flood.


----------



## Johnd (Jul 11, 2019)

Find a place to mount this either on the floor or a countertop, a little strap cradle for the carboy and you're off to the races.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...MIpoGFw6Ot4wIVx8DICh1s_Q3qEAQYKCABEgL7-vD_BwE


----------



## Johnd (Jul 11, 2019)

This one is a bit bigger, but mobile........

https://www.globalindustrial.com/p/...MIhIqUraWt4wIVCl8NCh3OPgj7EAQYBSABEgIepvD_BwE


----------



## Johnd (Jul 11, 2019)

Mount this to a ceiling or a sturdy frame, a strap cradle for your carboy, lots of options........

https://www.harborfreight.com/440-l...MIhIqUraWt4wIVCl8NCh3OPgj7EAQYCSABEgJiWvD_BwE


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 11, 2019)

Hah! I own two of John's 3 examples!


----------



## Johnd (Jul 11, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> Hah! I own two of John's 3 examples!



Dang, beat me by one, I only have an electric hoist at the hunting property to lift up heavy animals for processing. Carboys, I just pick up by hand...........at least for now.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 11, 2019)

Well, I have that very same electric hoist, bought for moving plywood and clay tiles up to my roof, and I own a very similar engine hoist, bought for, well, hoisting engines! Neither has seen a carboy. The hoist is visible in the contraption below.

On a more serious note, I grab the carboy by that handle, slide my other hand underneath, and lift from both top and bottom.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 11, 2019)

Rocky said:


> How about an engine hoist and carboy slings?
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-capacity-foldable-shop-crane-61858.html?_br_psugg_q=engine+hoist
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Carboy-Carri...=B073CQDD1X&psc=1&refRID=RNG70HKP1ZAZZ857K313



Rocky! Great hearing from you. Hope all is well with you and your wine operations.


----------



## BRD (Jul 12, 2019)

I can lift 24 carboys at once without breaking a sweat! Four post car lift that sees more carboys than cars. Actually we never have to lift a full carboy just slide them from a pallet onto HF dollies and then onto the lift. Use this for fermenting in buckets, all racking and even bottling.


----------



## Sailor323 (Jul 12, 2019)

I used to make wine in 15 gallon beer kegs. I hanged a come-along to a floor joist in the ceiling to lift the kegs for racking and bottling. Could do the same with carboys


----------

